# Manhunt Is So Sick....



## Bulerias (Jun 19, 2007)

I saw a video of the original on YouTube and I am literally close to throwing up.  What a twisted and sick game... And they rated it M.  But the second one is rather AO!  I can't imagine what horrible stunts Take Two pulled with the second game.... Uggh...

Any of you played the original?  The graphic violence is really some of the worst in any videogame, period...


----------



## AndyB (Jun 19, 2007)

I've seen some friends play it, and it's just vile.
And with it "apparently" being banned in the uk. Means No Manhunt 2 for me... BOOO.
Anyway, the original was meant to be banned in the uk, but some places still sold it. And they didn't get into trouble for it.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 19, 2007)

I haven't seen it, and since I have dial-up, can anyone tell me what KINDS of violence there is? *Drools at the thought of blowing someone up in Gears of War with a shotgun*


----------



## Tyler (Jun 19, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> I haven't seen it, and since I have dial-up, can anyone tell me what KINDS of          there is? *Drools at the thought of blowing someone up in Gears of War with a shotgun*


 let's just say it's worse than that.

More like stuff we can't say on the forums. D=


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 19, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 PM it to me or something.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 19, 2007)

There are only a few things I want to do in a game, guys:

1) Kill
2) Torture
3) Save a princess/world
4) Dance

There are a few games that incorporate 3, but I am still waiting for one to have all 4.


----------



## KatzMotel (Jun 19, 2007)

> And with it "apparently" being banned in the uk. Means No Manhunt 2 for me... BOOO.


Unless the publisher appeals, in which case there'll be a media frenzy of lies and scare-mongering. Looks like we'll be getting a special green-blooded zombies edition! Dude, import. eBay Canada and US will be flooded with copies. Just get an Action Replay for your PS2 to play the NTSC version.

The game might be graphic, but I'd say that *censorship makes me feel more sick than anything in a videogame could*. It's a disgusting insult to people's free will, plain and simple. People should be allowed to make their own decisions... people are _capable_ of making their own decisions. It's obvious the game is intended for an 18+ market, not na


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 19, 2007)

KatzMotel said:
			
		

> > And with it "apparently" being banned in the uk. Means No Manhunt 2 for me... BOOO.
> 
> 
> Unless the publisher appeals, in which case there'll be a media frenzy of lies and scare-mongering. Looks like we'll be getting a special green-blooded zombies edition! Dude, import. eBay Canada and US will be flooded with copies. Just get an Action Replay for your PS2 to play the NTSC version.
> ...


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 19, 2007)

What's so bad about gouging someone's eyeballs out? Are we not allowed to say that? Strangling him with a telephone wire? Tearing someone's spinal cord out?

Sounds good to me. Right now I'd rather do that to someone than rescue them. (After playing hours of EBA for the past 3 days.)


----------



## AndyB (Jun 19, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> KatzMotel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Grawr (Jun 19, 2007)

I've been saying Manhunt is a sick game since you started posting info about its sequel, if you remember.     

A friend of mine played it once, so I know a bit about it...

It sounds really disturbing. :barf:


----------



## dragonflamez (Jun 19, 2007)

I wanna play it.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 19, 2007)

KatzMotel said:
			
		

> > And with it "apparently" being banned in the uk. Means No Manhunt 2 for me... BOOO.
> 
> 
> Unless the publisher appeals, in which case there'll be a media frenzy of lies and scare-mongering. Looks like we'll be getting a special green-blooded zombies edition! Dude, import. eBay Canada and US will be flooded with copies. Just get an Action Replay for your PS2 to play the NTSC version.
> ...


----------



## KatzMotel (Jun 19, 2007)

That's the thing. In the United Kingdom, age ratings _are_ enforced by law. The responsibility lays firmly on the parents, not the retailers or developers or anybody else.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 19, 2007)

i read up about it... sounds disgusting.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jun 20, 2007)

See, Storm, but that's the point where I disagree. I'm 15, and my birthday's in a month. I've played rated M games, and to my knowledge it have not become a homicidal outcast of society. The point is, what's the difference in mentality between a 16 and 17 year old? No much.
In my mind, ratings are crap. there should only be 3, in my opinion, and they should be rated the same way movies are. PG, PG-13, and R. Most kids arent allowed into R movies, but a few do, because it's not a problem.


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 20, 2007)

I played Two M games at age 10 (Halo, Fable)


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 20, 2007)

I myself have numerous "M" games, some of which I actually played at age 9 or 10.  Nobody's calling me a homicidal freak, are they?  I think it just depends on the person's mentality.  If a child at 10 is immature, then no, they can't play those games.  But heck, a teen at 18 can be REALLY immature, and might not handle a game like Manhunt.  Personally speaking, if I were to get Manhunt 2 (which is out of the question really), I would put it down because it's so sick.  I would certainly NOT get any ideas from it as is speculated by the likes of Jack Thompson.  However, there are other kinds of teens, y'know?  Some teens actually DO use these games are "murder simulations".  But, fact is, banning them completely is the wrong way to go.  PARENTS SHOULD BE RESPONSIBLE.  Where the hell were the parents when their son was playing the original Manhunt, plotting an ACTUAL murder?  Really...


----------



## Grawr (Jun 20, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> I myself have numerous "M" games, some of which I actually played at age 9 or 10.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm 15, and by ESRB standards I shouldn't be playing any M rated games, but the guys at Gamestop let me play Gears with them all the time. >_> They even recommended a few M games to me. We're living in a society of censorship, but it's very rarely enforced, or at least in my case. Basically EVERY gamer I know has killed a policeman on GTA, blown someone to **** in Gears/Halo, I mean... Violence is just fun. Those people at Gamestop shouldn't let me buy M rated games, but they do because they want my monies. NO ONE there asks me for my parents. No one.


----------



## Fanghorn (Jun 20, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> I'm 15, and by ESRB standards I shouldn't be playing any M rated games, but the guys at Gamestop let me play Gears with them all the time. >_> They even recommended a few M games to me. We're living in a society of censorship, but it's very rarely enforced, or at least in my case. Basically EVERY gamer I know has killed a policeman on GTA, blown someone to **** in Gears/Halo, I mean... Violence is just fun. Those people at Gamestop shouldn't let me buy M rated games, but they do because they want my monies. NO ONE there asks me for my parents. No one.


 My people at my local gamestop ask, but they already assume im like older, thanks to my hight.     

I really don't like too many M rated games though, my parnets are always weird around me when im playing them, like im gonna become obsessed and do stuff like in the game.

Like I'm gonna save the world from a covanant alien invasion.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 20, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> And, Parental permission or not, this game could easily turn a teen into a criminal or something if they liked it enough.


 Yes, becasue I play RE4 I'm going to run off to Europe, find some Spanish speaking cult and start blowing their heads off with shotguns.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 20, 2007)

Mine were at first, but I just say "Oh, it's only aliens!!!" "Oh, okay son, go kick some ***." They don't ask me because 1) deep voice, 2) I go there a lot, and they know how I do it up.


----------



## Fanghorn (Jun 20, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Dude, your so bringing me along with that.


----------



## Grawr (Jun 20, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol

C'mon, I don't want to start arguements or anything like that. I didn't say "The kids might want to COPY EXACTLY what happens in the game, and perform it in real life!!!1!!" 

I said they possibly have a greater chance of becoming a criminal. Possibly. You can't argue that playing a game like manhunt can't slightly or more than slightly increase criminal or dark-sided behavior.


And this is all only IMO. I don't want to go off starting a big discussion about what I think, here.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 20, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 RE4 is nothing.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 20, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I know, I didn't say it was. My post was more of a joke then being serious.


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 20, 2007)

GTA definetly could influence pepole...

But what Bul said was right, Its wether or not their minds can handle it.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jun 20, 2007)

There have been studies like this. There is defintive proof that video games are not a contributor towards murderous intentions.

You know what the major causes are?
Parents
Society
Television.


No video games.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 20, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> There have been studies like this. There is defintive proof that video games are not a contributor towards       ous intentions.
> 
> You know what the major causes are?
> Parents
> ...


 Some one needs to tell Jack Thompson that.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 20, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think many people have...


----------



## dragonflamez (Jun 20, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OR kill him


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 20, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 DFLAMEZ WATCHES BAD TELEVISION!     

j/k


----------



## Kyle (Jun 20, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> GTA definetly could influence pepole...
> 
> But what Bul said was right, Its wether or not their minds can handle it.


 This is why I dont bother to talk with anyone of you about Grand Theft Auto.

I mean, it does matter about your mind. As of me, Ive played GTA 3, Vice City, and San Andreas, and I've had no impulses to do anything in it.

And I saw a Manhunt video and I didnt have a urge to throw up either.

Now Halo or Fable or any other GTA games that have a M rating just tap it. The blood and the sexual themes. Not much impulse could be there.

GTA has car-jacking, blood, sexual themes, drugs, explosives, etc. etc.

Now most people wont have a problem with Halo or Fable as they would to GTA and Manhunt.

It just depends.


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 20, 2007)

Halo and Fable were the M games  I had at Age 9..


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 20, 2007)

Halo and Fable =/= GTA and Manhunt

Halo and Fable have the violence and sexual themes because they actually have a purpose in the game.  You can't fight an alien invasion with... you know... fighting them.

But with GTA and Manhunt, it's different.  You kill and do perverse things JUST FOR THE SAKE OF IT.  That's totally different.  It doesn't add on to the game... the game is BASED on these immoral principles.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 20, 2007)

People nowadays don't care whether tearing someone's jewels off is 'immoral' or not; as long as it's fun.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jun 20, 2007)

Okay, one thing I've been saying for a long time is that if someone is crazy enough to reenact some things video games portrait then there is something wrong with that person, not necessarily the game. Honestly, it's not like there is any person who was sane to begin with that would go out and torture someone.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 20, 2007)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> Okay, one thing I've been saying for a long time is that if someone is crazy enough to reenact some things video games portrait then there is something wrong with that person, not necessarily the game. Honestly, it's not like there is any person who was sane to begin with that would go out and torture someone.


 Agreed, but you have to wonder how sane the developers of such games as Manhunt are.  Or rather, how insane they are...


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jun 20, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Not insane, would you call Stephen King insane, or any horror writer insane, by that matter just because they've written a gruesome story? Of course not, it's just that video games is like all the other "bad" things that went down in history like Comic books, Rock and Roll or Rap but they're all excepted now. It's just this is something people can complain about right now and soon it will be accepted when something new rolls along.


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 21, 2007)

But still, actually simulating what theyre doing rather then watching it is more Bad.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jun 21, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> But still, actually simulating what theyre doing rather then watching it is more Bad.


 And why is that? Any book leaves all of the imagery to the imagination which makes it all the more gruesome and violent.


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 21, 2007)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes but even so, You're making it fun to kill pepole in Video games, where as Movies and books you're just reading it, not actually experiencing it.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jun 21, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Look a lot of people like to believe that since you


----------



## Fanghorn (Jun 21, 2007)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 21, 2007)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 21, 2007)

**Tom* is still puking at watching a Youtube video of it.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 21, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> Fanghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 21, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm also sure firing a pellet gun is different than firing a .22 handgun or an auto shotgun.


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 21, 2007)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> I'm also sure firing a pellet gun is different than firing a .22 handgun or an auto shotgun.


 **YogurtBandit*is less scared


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 21, 2007)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> I'm also sure firing a pellet gun is different than firing a .22 handgun or an auto shotgun.


 I'm really sure I know that.


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 21, 2007)

**YogurtBandit*leaves the thread because it is scaring him


----------



## MGMT (Jul 11, 2007)

I was taught to fire a gun when i was eight because  would hunt alot with my dad

And to bring this back on topic. Manhunt is as sick as the person playing it or watching it wants it to be, it depends on how mature the person is. I started playing Mature games when i was eight, I think they were Grand theft auto and Fable.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jul 12, 2007)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> I was taught to fire a gun when i was eight because  would hunt alot with my dad
> 
> And to bring this back on topic. Manhunt is as sick as the person playing it or watching it wants it to be, it depends on how mature the person is. I started playing Mature games when i was eight, I think they were Grand theft auto and Fable.


 Way to bump an old topic.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 12, 2007)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's not old.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 12, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MGMT (Jul 12, 2007)

No not really people have bumped 6th month old topics before, the main reason is because a guest was looking at that topic. Then a member was looking at the online list and wanted to know what that topic was about and once they read it they didn't look at the date.


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 12, 2007)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> No not really people have bumped 6th month old topics before


 Most of the time people bump topics is because they have no idea that the topic was from a long time ago. And usually a staff comes in to close the topic...


----------

